# Topics > Science fiction > Fictional robots and AIs >  BMO

## Airicist

BMO on Wikia

BMO on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

3D Printed BMO with LED Matrix Face

Published on Mar 6, 2014




> 3D Printed LED-Animation BMO
> 
> You can make your very own BMO with 3D Printing and DIY electronics. This guide will walk you through the steps of 3D printing the parts, soldering the components and assembling this delightful electronic companion.

----------

